# معلومات عن Mri



## ابو سند (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم.....

جهاز MRI الذي النقلة النوعية للاشعة الطبية سوف تجدون كمية معلومات ممتازة عن هذا الجهاز وطريقة عملة فى هذا الموقع.....

http://www.cis.rit.edu/htbooks/mri/inside.htm

وايضا انا نزلت لكم كتاب توضيحي بسيط ..........:3: 


http://www.uploading.com/?get=VRJEL9UQ

دمتم في خير..............


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي من اهم الاجهزه الطبيه بنظري
وهو ايضا من اعقدها تصميما


----------



## ابو ايه (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا ابو سند وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو سند (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخوتى على الردود الحلوة واتمنى من المتفرجين المشاركة........

تحياتي 


دمتم فى خير................


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

تسلم الايادي ابو سند.....


----------



## suhial (25 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ابو سند بس ياريت تنزلوا المواضيع على موقع ثاني غير موقع الhttp://www.uploading.com لانه مايتشغل في السعودية والله يعطيك العافية انت والاخوان


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

الله يعيطيكم العافية علي المجهود .


----------



## alaa_husien (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ســلطان (22 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (13 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يحفظك يااخي
بس ياريت لنك تاني للاب لود


----------



## bm-rose (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you so much bro
it was so helpful link for anyone want to know about MRI


----------



## bm-rose (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*how MRI work*

there is very helpful link about mri and many device I,d like to add 

http://www.howstuffworks.com/mri.htm
it also has quiz, I hope you like it


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم هاليد الذهبية اللي كتبت الموضوع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (15 أغسطس 2009)

baraka allah fikom machkorinr


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.3booud (9 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه يارب


----------



## احمد فيلبس (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هاي المعلومات القيمة ....وانا براي هذه المعلومات مفيدة جدا للفيزياوي والمشغل لجهاز الرنين ....ونرجو منك المزيد عن المواصفات الفنية للجهاز وطرق الصيانة
وبهذه المناسبة انا اخوكم مستعد للاجابة على اي سؤال يتعلق بصيانة اجهزة الرنين ولدي خبرة في هذا المجال


----------



## كامل جرجيس (23 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

